# Need brooder help quick please!



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I have a 2 and a half week old chick that the parents aren't feeding. I am going to handfeed her (I am prepared for that part) but she isn't fully feathered so I need some help with a brooder. I need to use things that are readily available on a Sunday morning. My main concern is how to keep her warm safely? Is a well covered heating pad okay and will it be warm enough? Thanks!


----------



## bassamgaillany (Nov 16, 2012)

Try to have a suitable temperature ! What is the season in your country ?


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

It is early Spring, but still cold. I can find what temperature the brooder needs to be but I need more information on what type of heating source to use in a pinch. I won't be able to get a proper heating lamp until pet stores open which will be several hours.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Cover the heating pad with a thick towel, and have it _under_ one side of the brooder so if the baby gets too warm, she or he can move off of it to the other side. If you have one, put a thermometer in there too so you can monitor the level of temp, and be sure it is set to the right level for him/her. 

This is the best I can find: http://www.rainbowparrots.com/brooder.php


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks, Renae! I just wanted to make sure a heating pad would be okay until I can get something else. I should have a thermometer I can put in.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Lots of heating pads shut off automatically after two hours, so watch out for that. If you google for homemade bird brooder you will find several different ways to make a decent brooder out of ordinary materials. I've heard that heat mats or heat lamps for reptiles are a good heat source for brooders - the temperature is good and there's no automatic shut off.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

And be watchful of the pad. I had one short circut and it was bad. You could also used a glass container (like an old jelly jar) full of hot (boil it first) water and set it in the brooder. The chick can move away from it if it gets too hot.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Well, we ended up holding her pretty much all day. The heating pad was too inconsistent (we did watch it to make sure it didn't automatically turn off). When the pet store opened we got a reptile heating mat (recommended on something I read) but it wouldn't work - it may have been the wrong kind, but it was one that needed to be attached to a terrarium. So, we took that back and got a heating lamp and it just wasn't getting warm enough at the distance it said to keep it. We moved it closer and it warmed up but my mom is going to get up every few hours to make sure the temperature is right. 

She is not enthused about the hand feeding. Her crop is emptying but she isn't crying or head bobbing when we feed her. I am hoping this is just because she isn't used to it, but if anyone has some suggestions please share! I am new to this and I really need her to make it! I am very attached to her now.

Oh, and while we were trying to get the temp of the brooder right we put her back in the nest box thinking she could at least stay warm and the dad attacked her! Which is why we ended up holding her mostly. 

I don't know that she is a girl, but we are just calling her a girl until we know.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I'm not sure why they abandoned her but did you let mom and dad see the empty nest when you removed her? That would probably be why he attacked her when you put her back in. 

It may take her a bit to catch on to the handfeeding but she'll get it in time. Once she's fully feathered it wont be so hard to keep her warm anymore.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Thank you, unfortunately the chick died last night.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh, I'm so sorry!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I'm sorry Jaime, its really tough to go through all that and then have the baby not make it. Sometimes, there are reasons why the parents quit feeding babies that we can't see but they can sense. R.I.P Little one.:angel:


----------

